
Automating Drug Discoveries Using Computer Vision - lainon
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/07/automating-drug-discoveries-using.html
======
ArtWomb
Protein crystallization also considered as a potential driver for building
low-earth orbit labs and factories. It is conjectured that microgravity
environments are more hospitable to the energetics of macromolecular long
range ordering. Big Pharma as well possesses the capital intensive resources
to fund these missions. And with re-usable rockets breaking the $10M per
launch threshold, now may be an ideal time to pursue a 100% automated, space-
based protein re-crystallization facility.

~~~
0x0mi
Big Pharma and NASA have already been teaming up on micro-gravity protein
crystallization projects for several years now. When I was interning at Merck
I attended a lecture by a staff scientist, Paul Reichert, who is doing this
exact type of work in collaboration with NASA [0]. He has already had several
successful missions. It's a very interesting field with a lot of potential.

[0]:
[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experime...](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/1320.html)

